# Aerospace Medicine Wing



## air-ops (21 Jun 2006)

I am not sure of the proper designation, but I am looking for information about (and an example if possible of) an unofficial CF wing made up within the last 5 years or so for graduates of an aerospace medicine course taken in the US.

It has been described as a CF style full wing, like the pilot wing, with a medical symbol in the centre. It seems these were made up and worn for a short period on the DEU and Mess Dress before DHH directed that they be taken down.

Any information would be appreciated. If anyone has a photograph of the wing, or an example for sale or trade, please contact me.

Thanks

George Quigley


----------



## air-ops (27 Jun 2006)

Hi

A follow-up. I noticed lots of hits but no responses. It is a mystery wing for sure, and it has disappeared from use. I obtained a photocopy of the wing and it is in gold wire or mylar, CF style (although it does not seem to have the laurel wreath around the centre device), with the same centre device as the Flight Surgeon wing.


----------



## Zoomie (27 Jun 2006)

Sorry - never heard of such a creature.  Full wings are reserved solely for aircrew and the hard air MOSID types.  MEDEVAC crews get a half-wing, is that what you want?


----------



## air-ops (27 Jun 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. This is the wing I am looking for, but it is unofficial and certainly against regulations. I am not sure how many there are out there. It was made in full size and mess dress sizes, in gold wire/mylar only, and does not exist in standard embroidered form for the DEU. 

The background story is that this wing was made up and worn by a group CF doctors who took an Aerospace Medicine course south of the border. The wing that is (poorly) pictured in the post above came out of CFB Halifax. It seems that the doctors who took the course felt that they were entitled to a wing, and one didn't exist, so they had one made. When DHH found out about the wing, the doctors were ordered to take it down.

I collect and research prototypes and unofficial wings and I was hoping by some off chance that one of the recipients might read this post.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2006)

The only thing I can think of was that they'd be allowed to wear the USN Flight Surgeon wings - you are talking of the USN Aerospace Medicine Residency program in Pensacola right?  Of course, since it's a foreign badge, I guess we'd have to try and Canadianize it wouldn't we?

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jun 2006)

Like Zoomie said, full (large/wide, bi-winged) wings to operators only, supporters get one:

- astronaut (for CF-pilots trained to NASA msn spec qual (vice a payload tech) I've only seen Chris Hadfield wearing this one)
- pilot
- navigator
- flight engineer
- loadmaster

B-GG-265 and ACO's have line drawings of these wings, as well as trade badges, some of which have smaller single or dual, stylized wings surrounding an insignia...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> - astronaut (for CF-pilots trained to NASA msn spec qual (vice a payload tech) I've only seen Chris Hadfield wearing this one)
> - pilot
> - navigator
> - flight engineer
> - loadmaster



Ahemmm !!


----------



## Inch (28 Jun 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Like Zoomie said, full (large/wide, bi-winged) wings to operators only, supporters get one:
> 
> - astronaut (for CF-pilots trained to NASA msn spec qual (vice a payload tech) I've only seen Chris Hadfield wearing this one)
> - pilot
> ...



Forgot a few there Duey!

SAR Techs and AESOps also have full wings.

Authorized Flight Surgeon wings look like this.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/images/airforcetradebadges/FLIGHT_SURGEON.jpg


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jun 2006)

Dagnabbit, Inch, your right...I hit send while SARTechs and AESOPS were still in my melon and not yet on paper/screen.  Journeyman is going to kick my behind with those Danners and orange PJs he used to wear for sure...  :-\

Ugh...
Duey


----------

